# برنامج Astra R-Nesting لتقطيع ألواح الخام بكفائة أعلي



## العزيز بالله (27 فبراير 2008)

أقدم لكم برنامج Astra R-Nesting لتحقيق أقصي استفادة من ألواح الخام المخزونة، وبأقل هادر من عملية التقطيع.

امكانيات البرنامج كما يلي:
1- إمكانية التعامل مع الخامات ذات الألياف (مثل الخشب) والتي يعتمد التقطيع فيها علي اتجاه تلك الألياف.
2- استيراد import البيانات من ملفات xls أو xml
3- إخراج export البيانات علي ملفات xls أو xml أو dxf

بالرغم من أن هذا الإصدار تجريبي trial version حيث توجد به قيود علي كثير من الخصائص إلا أنه -في رأيي- لايزال مفيدا للعاملين في أعمال تقطيع الألواح الخام بأنواعها (صاج، بلاستيك، خشب.. إلخ) لتقليل نسبة الهادر في التقطيع.

الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج:
http://www.techno-sys.com/html/download.htm

واجهة البرنامج:


----------



## العزيز بالله (27 فبراير 2008)

برامج أخري مشابهة:
Bobcadv21 
Woodwop 
cut-rite
Radan 
ProNest 
TurboNest 
PLUS 2D from Nirvana technologies.
بعض هذه البرامج قمت بتحميلها وتهيئتها علي الحاسوب، تفاوتت إمكانياتهم بين الأعلي والأقل من برنامجنا هذا، إلا أن هذا البرنامج هو أسهلهم علي الإطلاق.


----------



## فتوح (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي العزيز بالله

هل تعمل في مجال الصاج؟


----------



## العزيز بالله (28 فبراير 2008)

> هل تعمل في مجال الصاج؟


الصاج جزء من عملي، حيث أعمل في مجال تصنيع الهياكل الحديدية.


----------



## غيث عبدوني (19 مايو 2009)

الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج pronest


----------



## احمد ابوالعلا (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك ياباشمهندس برنامج جميل انا اعمل ومجال صناعة المعادن والمنشأت المعدنية


----------



## spaceman (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعده فى الحصول على نسخه كاملة لاى من هذه البرامج


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكوووووووور


----------

